# Hector "Macho" Camacho



## Carol (Nov 23, 2012)

Hector "Macho" Camacho was shot in San Juan, and is believed to be brain-dead.

Good thoughts to his family during this difficult time :asian:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/mma/boxing/11/23/camacho-shot.ap/


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 23, 2012)

Indications are that this may well have been a drug deal gone bad. Very sad. 

Earlier reports had it that he was shot in the neck, with the bullet passing through his spine at C5/6. Personally, I'd rather die than survive a wound like that.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## Steve (Nov 23, 2012)

Read that cocaine was on his person.  He's had a lot of trouble with the law over he years.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks to me like a hit. I always enjoyed watching Macho fight. Very flamboyant but effective.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 24, 2012)

His family is considering organ donation. Hopefully he will live on and help others in the process.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Looks to me like a hit. I always enjoyed watching Macho fight. Very flamboyant but effective.




Dude won the Golden Gloves three times, and his first 50 professional fights because _he couldn't be hit_-at least not until he got to a more elite level.....


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm afraid he didn't make it.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ho-dies-four-days-after-shooting-8348112.html


----------



## MJS (Nov 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 24, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Dude won the Golden Gloves three times, and his first 50 professional fights because _he couldn't be hit_-at least not until he got to a more elite level.....



He's on my top 5 list of favorite boxers.


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> He's on my top 5 list of favorite boxers.



I really enjoyed watching him fight also. He really lit up the ring.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 24, 2012)

A lot of people didn't like his style but he was always one of my favorites and the reason was his style.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

